# Camel-back Drill Press For Sale (cheap!) In Madison Wi.



## brino (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi Gang,

UglyDog (aka Daryl in MN) just dropped me a note requesting I get the word out about this item as he is having connectivity issues.

Camel-back drill press for sale (cheap!) in Madison WI.
http://m.publicsurplus.com/sms/auction/picviewerTop?auc=1423747&from=view
http://m.publicsurplus.com/sms/auction/view?auc=1423747
Just under 6 days left in auction; no bids; price at $100.

Neither of us have seen it, but it looks like a good deal for somebody!
Seller lists it as "Fair" condition.

I was a little unsure if I should post in the "Classifieds - Items for sale" area, but it's not my sale!

-brino


----------



## Reeltor (Aug 6, 2015)

Do all camel back drill presses have auto feed?  I see some of the YouTube machinists use auto feed on their camel-backs and would love to have one.


----------



## sgisler (Aug 6, 2015)

Hmmmm, how to get it to Dallas......


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 6, 2015)

That's a lot heavier built than my Silver MFG. camel back. I'd look for the price to skyrocket at the last minute.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Aug 7, 2015)

That looks like a sweet machine... Power feed and very rigid.
Power feeds were patented in the late 1800s.
Am learning the hard way that there are numerous areas to check.
The bevel gears on the main drive shafts are expensive to replace or you must make them if they have problems.
Many of these machines have poured babbit bearings and the oil holes are also collecting and directing dirt into the bearings.
If it has heavy wear on the main shaft bearings, the allignment of the gears is lost and they will wear fast.
The spindle assembly might be worn as well as the machine casting it slides in.
To correct serious wear, the casting must be line bored and a new spindle manufactured.


----------



## Karl_T (Aug 7, 2015)

sgisler said:


> Hmmmm, how to get it to Dallas......
> 
> 
> Stan,
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My Dad has one 50 miles east of Albuquerque if you want one. He'd sell it reasonable


----------



## sgisler (Aug 7, 2015)

Oooohhhh, that's very interesting Karl. When you get a chance, can you send me details?


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

